# HEY



## johnnyreb (Jul 28, 2005)

well ill post something here :P 

yall go on over to this link and listen to some songs from my band jerico mile.  leave a comment on the site  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.audiostreet.net/artist.aspx?artistid=20209



**edit** oops just saw this was classifieds... :roll:


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 29, 2005)

Listened to all 3 songs.. impressive!


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 29, 2005)

thank you, thank you      8)


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice tunes, Crazy. I enjoyed all three...alot! 8) 

Regards,
Brian


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 24, 2005)

Crazyhorse,
     I also listened to all three. Good sound, good beat.... good drummer. 

Bill Smith


----------



## monty (Aug 26, 2005)

Great sound, good stuff! You guys have a CD out? If so let us all know how to get it! Check out my son's talent at www.myspace.com/sedrox. He is the lead guitarist for SED. They were burning up Boston and New York till a legal tiff with an agent slowed them up a bit. Will soon be on the national scene. A little heavy but likeable. Working on their second CD. I wanna hear more of your stuff! More to my liking. Same kind of stuff I like to play.
Monty!


----------

